# Systema Homo Ludens(lat. Playing Man)



## Vukovi (May 8, 2011)

http://www.homoludens-martialarts.com/


----------



## K-man (May 8, 2011)

I couldn't access that site.

Could it have been http://www.russianmartialart-serbia.com/ ?

Either way, I have trained with Alex in Australia and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Vukovi (May 9, 2011)

The old site is redirected to new domain so yes, the russianmartialart-serbia is homoludens-martialarts.


----------



## Vukovi (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Vukovi (May 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Homo-Ludens-Integral-Martial-Arts/151279888227797


----------



## Vukovi (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/notes/homo-.../alex-kostics-seminars-201112/258114907544294


----------



## Vukovi (Aug 30, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/HomoLudens_Info


----------



## Vukovi (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.homoludens-martialarts.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=4


----------



## Vukovi (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Vukovi (Feb 23, 2012)




----------

